# Montre en bronze



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Un forum en français, quelle excellente idée!

J'ai quelques dollars à dépenser sur une (36 ième, sic) montre. Je cherche une montre en bronze. Les montres proposées par Benarus et Helson sont trop chères.

J'ai actuellement deux candidates: Magrette et Olivier

Que pensez-vous des Magrette en laiton (brass). Il s'agit vraisemblablement des boitiers fabriqués à partir d'alliage de cuivre et de zinc (laiton) originalement vendus comme des boitiers de bronze (cuivre et étain). Ces montres sont vendues à peu près au même prix que lors du lancement l'été dernier.

Quant aux Olivier, elles me laissent un peu froid...

Que me suggérez-vous?


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Quelques photos des dites candidates seraient les bienvenues, en ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas eu l'opportunité de voir des boitiers en bronze en vrai, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dans ce type de matériau, pourquoi n'optez vous pas pour une Panerai ? Il y a un an est sortie la nouvelle Luminor Submersible 1950 3 Days Automatic Bronzo - 47 mm.









*


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Voici des photos des deux candidates en question (copiées des sites de Olivier et de Magrette).

J'ai une préférence pour Magrette. Cependant, Magrette ainsi que quelques autres marques boutiques, se sont retrouvées par erreur avec des boitiers en laiton. Magrette a décidé de vendre ces montres en laiton même si le mot ''bronze'' figure sur le cadran. Est-ce une bonne affaire selon vous? Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu une montre en laiton?

Pour ce qui est de la suggestion de choisir une Panerai, j'aimerais bien, mais mon budget souffre toujours de ma GMT-master acquise l'an dernier...


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

La Magrette est jolie...Parce que c'est un ersatz de la Pan. Donc personnellement, j'éviterai. Quant à la Olivier, je ne connais pas. Le design est assez réussi mais la gravure des index sur la couronne n'a pas spécialement l'air de bonne facture, non ? Cela étant, tout dépend du prix, on ne demande pas la même chose à une pièce à 500 $ qu'à une autre à 5'000 $...


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

J'ai la MAGRETTE BRONZE. J'ai payé 340 euros.

Elle est effectivement en laiton, mais c'est une erreur de fabrication. L'alliage n'était pas le bon. MAGRETTE s'est engagé à remplacer gratuitement tous les boitiers par du vrai bronze CuSn8. Je devrais donc avoir la bonne version d'ici quelques mois.

Pour le design, c'est un mélange entre une PANERAI (pour le boitier) et une ANONIMO (pour le cadran). Le résultat est plutôt élégant. Le cadran brun foncé se marie bien avec le bronze. Malheureusement, les finitions ne sont pas très bonnes. Les angles n'ont pas été polis avec soin. Le boitier donne l'impression d'être un prototype fait à la va vite. Et ma montre n'est pas un cas unique, regarde ces photos :



















C'est plutôt brouillon, non ?

J'espère que les nouveaux boitiers, fait en Allemagne, seront de meilleur qualité. Apparemment ils seront aussi plus étanches (10 ATM au lieu de 3 ATM).

Pour l'instant je ne recommande pas cette montre. Elle n'est pas en vrai bronze et les finitions sont médiocres. De plus le prix est assez élevé pour une montre basique avec un mouvement Miyota 8215 (qui coûte a l'unité seulement 30 euros). Rien ne justifie les 340 euros.

Une fois que j'aurai la nouvelle version, je changerai peut-être d'avis ;-)


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Merci Zarith. Tu confirmes mes doutes. Je vais donc continuer a economiser pour me payer une Anonimo


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Regulateur said:


> Merci Zarith. Tu confirmes mes doutes. Je vais donc continuer a economiser pour me payer une Anonimo


Je suis dans le même cas que toi. J'adore l'Anonimo Dino Zei bronze 










Quelques autre suggestions...
*
ENNEBI FONDALE BRONZO :*










*
KAZIMON 1500 BRONZE : *










*
STEINHART APPOLON* (seulement la lunette est en bronze) :


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ma prefere est L'Anonimo Polluce bronze que j'ai vendu Et regrette. 
A in prix plus raisonnable <$1000 je prefere la Lum-Tec avec cadran marron. Vrai bronze 
assemblee Et testee aux USA, mvt ajuste ici aussi.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ma prefere est L'Anonimo Polluce bronze que j'ai vendu Et regrette.
> A in prix plus raisonnable <$1000 je prefere la Lum-Tec avec cadran marron. Vrai bronze
> assemblee Et testee aux USA, mvt ajuste ici aussi.


Merci Brice. Je ne savais pas que Lum-Tec fabriquait des montres en bronze. L'addition est plutôt salée pour une montre hommage... As-tu eu la chance de voir une Lum-Tec acier de près? Sont-elles bien finies?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> Merci Brice. Je ne savais pas que Lum-Tec fabriquait des montres en bronze. L'addition est plutôt salée pour une montre hommage... As-tu eu la chance de voir une Lum-Tec acier de près? Sont-elles bien finies?


L'addition n'est pas plus salee que lea autres micros bronze meme moins que la plus part et LE fait qu'elle sont "assembled, regulated and tested in the US" est genial mais bien sur contribut au prix 
. Puis leur service après vente est extra. J'en ai eu une dizaine Et ai la bronze en "pre-order", j'aimais beaucoup leur M49 que j'ai vendu pour acheter leur bronze. 
La Olivier bronze est très belle mais c'est une case catalogue utilisee par d'autres avant (version acier) et probablement inspiree aussi par une montre quelquonque comme la plus part des micros. Les aiguilles sont les memes utilizes par Benarus depuis longtemps. Lum-Tec en plus font tester leurs materiaux donc il savant a l'avance que leur bronze etait en effet du bronze 
Il y a tres peux de designs originaux ces temps ci mais ca ne me derange pas


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Armida A1 bronze:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

elle est magnifique Scott. Wrist shot?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


> Armida A1 bronze:


O_O *wow !!!!!!*   

Impressionnante, cette patine ! :think:


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité, mais Archimede propose une pilote bronze sympahique, et pas chère. Un article, ou on la retrouve parmi d'autres.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Près de 2 ans après avoir lancé ce post, j'ai finalement acheté ma montre en laiton. Une Armida A8, mouvement automatique NH35 d'origine Seiko qui peut être remonté manuellement + hacking, bracelet en caoutchouc (copie Isofrane), boucle géante genre Panerai Pre-V, lunette sapphire, diamètre de 43mm, étanchéité de 300m et surtout $349 US livrée.

La finition du boitier est très bonne mais c'est spartiate, une vraie tool-watch. Elle semble supplier d’être maltraitée. Le matériau lui-même appelle les pires traitements pour obtenir sa fameuse patine, bain de vapeurs acide (vinaigre) ou soufrées (œuf durs), et j’en passe.

Je suis très heureux de mon achat et j’attends avec impatience la sortie de la Maranez Layan laiton prévue pour mai...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Elle est superbe! Félicitations!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sympa, la Armida !

Tiens, quelques photos d'une autre Maranez laiton, la Bangla, pour te faire patienter !





































Patine 100% naturelle en cours...


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

La Maranez Layan laiton (brass) est de retour en stock! Boitier genre "Panerai", 43mm, disponible avec cadran noir, rouge, bleu, vert ou brun.

A $299US, livraison incluse, je n'ai pas pu résister. J'ai commandé la mienne avec un cadran vert. Photos bientôt!


----------



## PhilouD (Oct 3, 2014)

Bonjour,

Je trouve que le laiton est un peu moins beau que le bronze... Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est la différence de prix, en gros du simple au double, par rapport au bronze... alors je me demande si je ne vais pas finir par me laisser tenter par du laiton !!
Mais le plus difficile a trouver c'est une montre dans ces matières dans un petit diamètre de 40mm... Il y a les Helson Shark Diver (40mm mais chères !) et les Archimède Pilot (39mm mais pas de plongée !).
Si quelqu'un connait autre chose, je suis preneur de l'info !

Merci !


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

PhilouD said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je trouve que le laiton est un peu moins beau que le bronze... Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est la différence de prix, en gros du simple au double, par rapport au bronze... alors je me demande si je ne vais pas finir par me laisser tenter par du laiton !!
> Mais le plus difficile a trouver c'est une montre dans ces matières dans un petit diamètre de 40mm... Il y a les Helson Shark Diver (40mm mais chères !) et les Archimède Pilot (39mm mais pas de plongée !).
> ...


Il patine un peu différement, c'est sur. Et d'après ce que j'ai compris, dans le laiton il y a Cuivre et Zinc et dans le bronze Cuivre et Etain. Mais... et là est le gros truc, la part de cuivre est plus faible dans le laiton que dans le bronze et il est plus "mou".
Cela dit, même "mou", je pense que le laiton est plus "dur" que le titane qu'on trouve aussi assez souvent. D'ailleurs, titane, bronze et laiton se patinent (développent une oxydation de surface qui protège le coeur du metal.

Les patines sont fonction en terme de couleurs et motifs tant de l'alliage concerné (type de bronze, de laiton, etc.) que du réactif utilisé (oeuf dur, vinaigre, air humide naturel, etc.).

Finalement, j'ai choisi le camp du laiton, moins cher et finalement pas franchement plus fragile ni esthétiquement très différent.

La Maranez Layan (que je porte en ce moment même et que je viens de recevoir) est en laiton, elle fait 43mm mais vu la forme coussin du boitier etc. je trouve qu'elle fait, au poignet, une impression très comparable à une submariner...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Pakz said:


> Finalement, j'ai choisi le camp du laiton, moins cher et finalement pas franchement plus fragile ni esthétiquement très différent.


Je viens de faire de même ^_^

J'ai enfin franchi le pas, et pris une *ARMIDA* "A1" en laiton :






Et j'en suis ravi :-!


----------



## silv (Oct 14, 2009)

bonjour, ma première contribution sur ce forum, mais je suis membre de forums horlogers plus " franchouillards" !

j'ai pré-commandé un modéle en bronze ( celui de couleur bordeaux) sur ce site : Stuckx - Home

Original et de bonne facture, pas de sub-like, un prix contenu, en cuivre et non pas en laiton, je me suis laissé tenter !

Ps: je n'ai pas de relations commerciales avec Stuckx

silvain


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Personnellement j'ai une addiction au "modding" et comme je porte toutes montres au poignet droit, cette Croton (CN307021) a été modifiée en conséquence...J'attends un nouveau cadran "California" pour la customiser une fois de plus.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Une petite nouvelle est arrivée chez Steinhart, OCEAN 1 Bronze - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches



> *Movement*
> *ETA 2824-2 Swiss Made, automatic elaboré, hacking seconds*
> Jewels: 25 jewels
> 
> ...


A 450€, c'est vraiment une affaire. Commande en cours d'ici quelques jours, le temps que je décide laquelle je vais prendre.


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Une petite image quand même!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Une de mes rares montres non modifiée pour port au poignet droit: Grupo Gamma Ascent A-1


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Elle est sympa, très inspirée Panerai quand même.

Une découverte sur Ablogtowatch, la Ventu Mori en laiton. Design réussi, finitions sympas à un prix très modéré (199$!), 41mm, étanchéité 300m, mouvement HN35, c'est vraiment très tentant.










La page Kickstarter.


----------



## pycvalade (Mar 7, 2009)

Je ravive ce vieux thread on dirait... bref pour ajouter ceci!

La Oris Divers Carl Brashear edition en bronze.. 
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-carl-brashear-limited-edition/01-733-7720-3185-set-ls


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Et ça vous connaissez ...


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

tartine.74 said:


>


c'est très jolie et du jamais vu, C'est de qui ??


----------



## ChristopheH (Jan 12, 2013)

Bonjour ici !
Ca patine avec le temps, des reflets incroyables, un vrai plaisir.


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Zelos Abyss 2, mouvement Suisse SW200 et fonction GMT. Montre tres sympa qui patine avec le temps...


----------

